# Hi from newbie



## a12bul (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
I've always loved the look of the TT and now I'm in a position to get myself one  , I've looked around and it looks like the credit crunch has brought the prices down, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. The 225 Quattro is what I'd like and for under £8,000. Can anyone help me on what to look for (common faults). I have seen some quoting having the 'S-Line' trim but what does this mean? and re-mapping how does this effect the life and performance of the engine? Any advice would be appreciated  
Thanks 
A12bul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome make sure the cam belt / water pump have been changed every at 60k or 5 years old


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi , check what yellow said above , the s line is a like a special edition , better trim and extras , remapping causes no serious issues i'm aware of , mines been done well over a year now and no problems, apart from a couple of coilpacks(common fault) ps welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## a12bul (Nov 24, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome make sure the cam belt / water pump have been changed every at 60k or 5 years old


Thanks, I see you are from Hartlepool I'm just down the coast (saltburn) If you know of any that fit my wish list then feel free to point me in the right direction. 
Cheers,


----------



## a12bul (Nov 24, 2008)

malstt said:


> hi , check what yellow said above , the s line is a like a special edition , better trim and extras , remapping causes no serious issues i'm aware of , mines been done well over a year now and no problems, apart from a couple of coilpacks(common fault) ps welcome to the forum 8)


Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

a12bul said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome make sure the cam belt / water pump have been changed every at 60k or 5 years old
> ...


Another north eastner  If you are interested we are having a TTOC meet on the 9th of Dec at the A19 dinner starting at 7:30pm


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it was like:
pre facelift
sline
facelift

sline and facelift saw some extra goodies

decent remap shouldn't cause any issues, and in most cases can improve mpg ;-)

common faults or things to think about upgrading (as oem can be prone to weakness):
dashpod - but can be replaced free of charge from audi
DV - oem plastic one aren't strong
ARBS - oem known to creak
CV joints - some members have seen these split (so check no signs of grease on wheels)
MAF - these can degrade over time and effect performance, mpg etc.
cambelt & waterpump - check it's been done on most tt's now


----------

